# Reading > Who Said That? >  Help! Help!

## Wayne

who said that?(tell me A.S.A.P.)


There's instant immediate identification due to hunger of communication, like whatever rocks be seen in a desert look like a warm bread, whatever dry branches be seen look like a fountain, I am the one who hold the cactus until it bleeds, hitting the head against a concrete wall until the bloody fact appear naked in front of one's eyes, with pain, desperation, confusion, anger and depression... yet blame no one, cos what was appeared was a beautiful illusion that been created by 2 sides. Now I am on my own. Aged-quotation doesn't work in modern time, I said. People write poem to escape from the reality, try to generalize and stereotype things that are unique, immerse in things that seems yes or no, and treat personal matter from a 3rd person point of view. There're poem cos people is still try to figure out feelings that can't be describe by words, yet they always fail to do it, cos words are always limited, but feelings are far beyond words... Coward, I said How many different kind of hunger exits in the world? How do you describe a confusion? How do you describe pain that you never felt? How do you describe shame? Selfish. like what have been told. But smart, I said. I should look for my own poem. Belated, betrayed, SHAMED BY IGNORE. Escape is no forget. time is the best medicine , but escape enlonged the healing... it left unrecoverable scares on both side. Memories is like ghost, beautiful, yet haunting...

----------


## Sitaram

I cannot find this passage in google.com after trying a number of different passage which would be unique.

----------

